# Unterschied zwischen Black und Death Metal



## the_great_rawuza (20. Februar 2003)

Hi Leutz!
Die Frage wird zwar wenige interessieren aber ich möchte gern wissen, mal so aus reiner Neugier, was der Unterschied zwischen Black- und Death Metal ist! Oder ist das dasselbe? 

Grüße Rawuza


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2003)

der name?


----------



## Scalé (20. Februar 2003)

man sagt black und death unterscheiden sich im gesang und ein wenig in der musik.

Black: Überwiegend gekreische
und ein wenig mehr melodie in der musik

Death: Überwiegend gegrunze
härtere drums und gitarren

aber im grunde ist der unterschied nicht groß


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2003)

> Überwiegend gegrunze



huh?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. Februar 2003)

black metal beschreibt mehr den textinhalt, als die musik. black ist die satanistische version des metal


----------



## Scalé (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caleb _
> *black metal beschreibt mehr den textinhalt, als die musik. black ist die satanistische version des metal  *



Darüber lässt sich streiten 



> > Überwiegend gegrunze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja gegrunze halt. tiefes gegröle.
manche sagen auch growlen dazu


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2003)

> naja gegrunze halt. tiefes gegröle.
> manche sagen auch growlen dazu


aha, also wenn das meine Musikrichtung wäre würde ich kaum GEGRUNZE sagen.

A zu B: WOW, gestern wieder gewaltig abgegrunzt ^^


----------



## fasty (20. Februar 2003)

hab da letztens durch zufall was ganz interessantes zum thema gefunden:

http://www2.rz.hu-berlin.de/fpm/works/Fritsch.HTM


----------



## jjd (21. Februar 2003)

Wie passt dann Tru Metall in das ganze Konzept ?
Das schweift ja immer etwas hin und her.


----------



## tool (23. Februar 2003)

Ich finde diese ganze Katalogisierung in Musik-Genre so anstrengend. Vor allem legt, gerade im Bereich Metal jeder jede Band anders aus.
Deshalb unterscheide ich nur noch in Rock, Metal, Grunge, Punk und Pop.


----------



## Klon (24. Februar 2003)

Vielleicht ein paar Band Beispiele zu den einzelnen Genres, lohnt sich bei allen Bands mal rein zu hören:

Gothic Metal:
Theatre of Tragedy   Hörbeispiel RealPlayer
Katatonia
Mortalia
Evereve


Death/Trash Metal:
Disbelief  Hörbeispiel RealPlayer
Cadaver Inc.
Darkane
Ebony Tears
Mortician
Night In Gales

Black Metal:
Bal-Sagoth  Hörbeispiel RealPlayer
Dunkelgrafen  Hörbeispiel RealPlayer
Abigor
Sirius
Finntroll  Hörbeispiel RealPlayer
Cirith Gorgor
Beyond The Sixth Seal

Power Metal, da gibts nur eins, die Götter, meine Faves:
*HAMMERFALL*
Hörbeispiel "Stone Cold" Real Player


Gute Seite dazu:
http://www.metal-observer.com/


----------



## jjd (24. Februar 2003)

Hm kleiner Kritikpunkt 
FInntroll is doch eher Tru Metall.


----------



## Klon (24. Februar 2003)

Hm joa sind son paar Beispiele die ich ganz gern höre, katalogisiert durch EMP (bei denen es True Metal nicht als Genre gibt).



> aha, also wenn das meine Musikrichtung wäre würde ich kaum GEGRUNZE sagen.



Doch das passt schon


----------



## Christoph (24. Februar 2003)

Wie sieht´s da mit den Grunz- lyrics aus?


----------



## Grimreaper (24. Februar 2003)

@Klon
Was ist EMP?


----------



## d4k4 (24. Februar 2003)

ist ein katalog wo man merchandising kaufen kann http://www.emp.de


----------



## the_great_rawuza (24. Februar 2003)

in welche kategorie fallen dann Rotting Christ und Aeba?


----------



## Scalé (25. Februar 2003)

Finntroll ist schon black metal,
definitiv kein true metal.
Zumal es die Kathegorie "True-Metal" eigentlich nicht gibt.
Auch wenn man sagt "Manowar sind true Metal" zum Beispiel,
gilt das in der Szene aber weitestgehend nicht als Untergruppe des Metal.
Das ist ähnlich wie bei Kiss.
Glamour Rock war auch mehr ein Ausdruck der lediglich auf Kiss gemünzt war.

@hochi:
Grunz Lyrics?
Das sind ganz normale Lied-Texte wie bei jedem andren Lied auch.
Nur eben gegrunzt und somit nicht alzu verständlich.
Oder worauf willst du hinaus?

zu empfehlen wären noch:
Black Metal:
 - In Flames
 - Soilwork


----------



## jjd (26. Februar 2003)

Natürlich gibt es Tru Metall:
Tru Metall ist meißt vermishct mit mittelalterlicher Musik , erzählt geschicht en von Drachen, Dämonen und Magiern.
So wie Rhapsody,Blind Guardian,Demons and Wizards ja bei den Apokalyptischen reitern udn Fintroll kann man drüber streiten aber meiner meinung nach gehören die auch noch dazu.
Und Manowar is nun wirklich kein Tru Metall sondern allenfalls peinlich.


----------



## the_great_rawuza (26. Februar 2003)

Stimmt! 
Manowar ist das allerpeinlichste!!! Anscheinene zählen sie ja zu Power-Metal, aber meine Freunde und ich haben Manowar in eine neue Metal-Art klassiert: PROLO-METAL


----------



## Klon (26. Februar 2003)

Rotting Christ und Aeba sind beides Black Metal Bands.

... macht doch Manowar mal net so runter, sie sind alt, sie sind Kult, und sie haben zwei bis drei gute Lieder gemacht.


----------



## d4k4 (26. Februar 2003)

Manowar ist genauso wie Runnig Wild, entweder man liebt sie oder man hasst sie. ich für meinen teil kann mir die lieder den ganzen tag anhören, aber ernst nehmen muss ich sie deswegen trotzdem nicht.


----------



## the_great_rawuza (26. Februar 2003)

Ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben, dass mir ein oder zwei Lieder von Manowar gefallen, aber das Auftreten zählt für mich mit! Und da können sie nicht gerade punkten!!

Falls wer CD-Covers und Wallpaper für Metalbands sucht wird hier sicher fündig!


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Februar 2003)

Da fehlen ja noch etliche Beispielbands... 

Black Metal:
Siebenbürgen, Dimmu Borgir, (Moonspell), Cradle Of Filth, Children Of Bodom
Death Metal (bzw. Grindcore):
Cannibal Corpse, Marduk, Napalm Death, Extreme Noise Terror, (Gwar)

Wie gesagt: Eigentlich sollte man den Unterschied beim Hören schon selbst bemerken.

sonstiges Metall:
Sentenced, Type O Negative, Iron Maiden, Blind Guardian, Iced Earth, Cryptic Wintermoon, Tiamat, Danzig


----------



## Klon (27. Februar 2003)

ja hey da fehlen tausende von Beispielsbands, klar, aber prinzipiell, schön das jemand Panzerdivision Morduk kennt hrhrhr, Typ'O ohnt auch sehr und der Rest


----------



## Fabian H (27. Februar 2003)

Also etz mal ne ganzn dumme Frage:
Die ganzen Metal Bands die ihr aufgezählt habt sind ja etz schon eher von der "härteren" Sorte.

Zu was zählt dann eigentlich solche Bands wie System of a Down? Würdet ihr die dann als Nu-Metal bezeichnen?


----------



## Klon (27. Februar 2003)

Würd ich als Alternative Rock klassifizieren, genau wie HIM, POD, Sum 41, etc. also auch so der Kram der in den Charts auftaucht in der Richtung, und bei mir nicht wirklich Anspruch darauf hat sich Punk oder Metal zu schimpfen, auch wenn das alles unter einander stark variiert.

Aber Sytem of a Down rockt schon, Soulfly auch


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Scalé _
> *man sagt black und death unterscheiden sich im gesang und ein wenig in der musik.
> 
> Black: Überwiegend gekreische
> ...



looooooooooooool 
anstatt gekreische halt gegrunze 
Sorry aber:
you made my day 

Die Metal Zeit ist bei mir mittlerweile 12 Jahre her. 

Aber ich kann mich noch errinnern als ich  auf gott wie hiess das fette Konzert. 
Shit vergessen. 
Naja jedenfalls haben dort gespielt:
Megadeth 
und Slayer 
den rest habe ich vergessen  war wohl nicht so interressant.

Achja und Kreator waren geil. Weiss jemand  was aus den Bands geworden ist?

PS: 
Wer über Manowar lächelt, soll mal ruhig sein, die kenne ich auch noch die waren damals schon kult. 
Und das das die einzige Band ist die ich auch noch kenne, haben Sie den allen anderen von den ihr spricht eh was vor.
Aber die beste Band ist immer noch:
The Pig must Die


----------



## Scalé (28. Februar 2003)

Na du wirst doch zugeben das man Manowar heute nur noch belächeln kann.
Ich würde mir nie anmaßen etwas gegen die älteren Scheiben zu sagen.
Die sind halt einfach Kult.

Aber was die heute fabrizieren ist schon fast lachhaft.


Ach ja: Megadeth, Slayer und Kreator kann man nicht vergessen


----------



## eViLaSh (28. Februar 2003)

slayer spielt dieses jahr wieder auf dem fullforce !


----------



## Scalé (28. Februar 2003)

und auf wacken


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Scalé _
> *Na du wirst doch zugeben das man Manowar heute nur noch belächeln kann.
> Ich würde mir nie anmaßen etwas gegen die älteren Scheiben zu sagen.
> Die sind halt einfach Kult.
> ...



Das weiss ich nicht, ich habe seid damals nichts mehr von denen gehört.


----------



## Scalé (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Das weiss ich nicht, ich habe seid damals nichts mehr von denen gehört. *



Sei froh *grins*

Das Album "Warriors of the World"
ist nichts mehr im vergleich zu "Hail to England", 
"Batle Hymns" oder "Into Glory Ride"


----------



## the_great_rawuza (1. März 2003)

Da geb ich Scale vollkommen recht!!!

Aber das trifft auf viele Metal-Bands zu!! Metallica's LOAD und RELOAD sind nichts im Vergleich zu Master of Puppets, Ride The Lightning und Black Album.

Slayer war früher auch viel besser!!


----------



## Klon (1. März 2003)

Na ja ich finde nicht das Metallica schlechter geworden ist, sie haben einfach einen Stilwechsel durchlebt, dabei hat sich meiner Meinung nach besonders Hetfield's Gesang sehr zum Guten verbessert, das Album Justice for All ist übrigens mit Songs wie One und Harvester of Sorrow auch nicht zu vernachläßigen.


----------



## the_great_rawuza (3. März 2003)

Mir persönlich gefallen die alten Alben besser!!! Mag sein dass sich Hettfields Gesang verbessert hat (man lernt eben mit der Zeit), trotzdem haben sich die alten Lieder besser angehört! (pers. Meinung) Da war einfach mehr Speed dahinter!!!


----------



## Klon (3. März 2003)

Ja richtig, waren wesentlich schneller und aggresiver. Hetfields Stimme ist mit der Zeit einfach tiefer, rauher und kerniger geworden, ich finde alle Alben haben wirklich geniale Stücke im Gepäck, ausserdem finde ich es schön von Album zu Album zu sehen wie die Jungs sich weiter entwickeln.


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. März 2003)

Richtige Metalbands entwickeln sich nicht weiter. Regel 52 der 100 Black Metal-Regeln:


> Bestehe darauf, dass Deine Musik sich nicht weiterentwickeln sollte und dass sie sich immer noch so anhören sollte, wie sie es vor lächerlichen 9 Jahren tat.



(SCNR)


----------



## tool (4. März 2003)

Wie "true" *g*.


----------



## J27 (4. März 2003)

Da lob ich mir Blind Guardian. Die haben sich was Songwriting und Technik betrifft enorm weiter entwickelt, behalten aber trotzdem eine gesund Härte bei.
Ansonsten war früher natürlich alles besser ;-)


----------



## the_great_rawuza (4. März 2003)

Eine Band sollte sich schon weiterentwickeln! z.B.: Rotting Christ hatte damals schon gute Songs und ist jetzt noch besser!!! Wenn eine Band immer aufn selbn Stand bleibt ist das eine Entäuschung für die echten Fans!!

@Klon: Da hast recht! Obwohl sich Metallica ein wenig verändert hat warn auf jedem Album ein paar hammermäßige Songs!! (Mir gefallen die alten Alben zwar besser, aber Metallica ist immer noch saugut!!!)


----------



## the_great_rawuza (4. März 2003)

Zwischen Kill'Em All und Black Album hat sich auch einiges getan und die gefallen mir alle!!!


----------



## Scalé (4. März 2003)

> Power Metal, da gibts nur eins, die Götter, meine Faves:
> HAMMERFALL
> Hörbeispiel "Stone Cold" Real Player



Nichts für ungut, aber wenn ich solche Bilder seh, kann ich nur schmunzeln.


----------



## jackassfreak16 (4. März 2003)

Da gib ich dir recht
*black ist die satanistische version des metal *


----------



## Klon (4. März 2003)

Scalé ich will mir die Band auch gar nicht anschaun, wenn ich ne Band live sehen will fahr ich halt zu Nightwish und Lordi 

Die Music von Hammerfall find ich dennoch gut, auch wenn ich mit der hohen Stimme immer noch nicht überall klar komme.


----------



## Scalé (4. März 2003)

Es ging mir weniger ums aussehen.
Die einzige Platte die wirklich gut war ist die älteste.
Legacy of Kings.
Alle andere ist fast reines "Posing".
Man muss nicht true sein, sicher,
aber man kann auch das Posen übertreiben.

Life interesanter find ich da eher In Flames, Soilwork, CoB,...


----------



## jjd (6. März 2003)

Rhapsody is ne Band die ich wirklich beeindruckend finde auch wenn sie viel ausm KLassik bereich covern.
http://www.musicland-berlin.de/hm-Dateien/100bmregeln.htm
mal durchlesen


----------



## Morduk (22. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christoph Hochgatterer _
> *aha, also wenn das meine Musikrichtung wäre würde ich kaum GEGRUNZE sagen.
> 
> A zu B: WOW, gestern wieder gewaltig abgegrunzt ^^ *



Neee, das sagt man auch nicht so. bei uns ist das mehr so "Da haben wir gestern wieder gut geprügelt!"... Macht übrigens nen Heidenspaß. Für die, die es interessiert: Black Metal unterscheidet sich für den "Laien" vor allem mal durch das Klangbild - Meistens wesentlich schnellere Drums und hohes Gekreische mit Gitarrenmatsch... Hardliner würden Dimmu Borgir und Cradle Of Filth strikt ablehnen, weil diese noch einen Synthesizer benutzen, wirklich "truer" Black Metal hat das nicht!
Death Metal ist vor allem mal Geknüppel: Harte, rifflastige Gitarrenstimmen, harte, aber auch gerne mal langsame Drums. Den Gesang nennt man growlen (richtig, mann!), im besten Fall auch Screech & Growl - Hohes Gekreische im Wechsel mit tiefen Grunzern.
Man kann beide Richtungen schnell verwechseln, es gibt viele Bands, deren Musik man beim bloßen Zuhören nicht zuordnen kann.Doch da gibt es noch die Texte - bei den Black Metallern oft das kommende Dunkel oder Satan an sich (oder wie auch immer, da kenne ich mich nicht ganz so gut aus, meine Richtung ist Death), beim Death gibt es die berühmten "Splatter" - Texte: Häufig kommen Zombies vor, und es wird eigentlich immer pro Lied mindestens ein Opfer geben... Blutig und brutal, aggressiv und ekelhaft, das heißt mit Texten, die in der Öffentlichkeit oft für Furore sorgen (es gibt glaube ich nicht viele Death metal Bands, die ihre Sache ernst nehmen und denen noch nicht mindestens ein Album indiziert wurde)... Das ist der Death Metal.


----------



## Scalé (23. Januar 2004)

Also könnte man es so sagen:

Death: "I cut your Eier ab and eat your Augäpfel"

Black: "Satan Satan Satan oh Satan Satan,...."

Manowar: "Wir krieger kämpfen bis zum blutigen Tod"

So hat es zumindest unser Wirt definiert


----------



## JohannesR (6. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian Hofmann _
> *Zu was zählt dann eigentlich solche Bands wie System of a Down?*


Ich würde System of a Down einfach bei Crossover einordnen...  Da passen sie, meiner Meinung nach, einfach am besten rein.
Aber was ist z.B. Mushroomhead?


----------



## Eminem (6. Februar 2004)

Naja Systen of a Down, Linkin Park und wie sie alle eben heissen zählt man zumindest offiziell zum NewMetal, was alerdings Quatsch ist, da es auch da einige Unterschiede gibt. Es ist doch sowieso immer davon abhängig, wer was wo einsortiert, es gibt eben nunmal keine definitive Einortnung, wo welche band hingehört. Der eine sagt das under der andre dieses  
Aber eines weiss ich genau, meine Musik ist weder Black noch Death Metal  

MFG Eminem


----------



## Der O (6. Februar 2004)

@Scalé:

Nicht zu vergessen:

Hardcore: "I stand, fight, walk, sleep and eat alone! I don't need anybody! Alone, against bla bla bla...alone alone"  


Muss zugeben, ich höre gerne Hardcore, aber diese lustige Gemeinsamkeit aller Hardcore Bands finde ich schon witzig.....


----------



## JohannesR (6. Februar 2004)

Soad mit Linkin Park zu vergleichen ist frevel!


----------



## Eminem (6. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Soad mit Linkin Park zu vergleichen ist frevel!  *



Naja der Vergleich ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen   Hab nur kund getan, was so offiziell erzählt wird, also bin ich unschuldig ;-) 

MFG Eminem


----------



## KerstinMadeleine (6. Februar 2004)

Black Metal..
Death Metal...
Da gibts doch noch Trash Metal 

Wenn Black Gekreische und Death Gegrunze is WAS is denn dann
Trash Metal?


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Februar 2004)

> Wenn Black Gekreische und Death Gegrunze is WAS is denn dann
> Trash Metal?


Einfaches, natürliches, ungekünsteltes Geschrei. 
Beispiele wären meiner Meinung nach Sepultura oder Kreator.


----------



## KerstinMadeleine (6. Februar 2004)

Nein Danke, dann bleib ich lieber bei Oomph und NIN 
In diesem Sinne, wenn ihr mal wieder heiser seit.. kein Geld verschwenden, gleich ne Platte aufnehmen


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Februar 2004)

Hier ist nochmal eine Liste mit verschiedenen Metal-Stilen: http://www.devilszone.kaliber79.de/heavystile.htm

Zu was zählt Oomph denn eigentlich?


----------



## KerstinMadeleine (6. Februar 2004)

Tjoooo..
ich würd sagen zu guter Musik.
Irgendwas zwischen Kommerzrock und äää
wie nennen wir es mal?
German Dark Skilt (= Deutscher Goth-Rock grins)


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Februar 2004)

Augen auf ist leider wirklich ziemlich kommerziell ausgefallen, aber mal abwarten, was das neue Album daneben noch hergibt. Die älteren Klamotten von denen gehen auch schon eher in Richtung (Industrial?) Metal...


----------



## Eminem (7. Februar 2004)

Das ist doch egal, dass Augen auf komerziell ist, schliesslich will Oomph nach 15 Jahren endlich auchmal wirklich Geld verdiehnen, ausserdem ist das Lied völlig genial...! Und man sollte nicht vergessen, dass Oomph Vorbild für deutschlands erfolgreichsten, weltweit bekanntesten und meiner meinung nach besten Band, Rammstein ist, das musste mal gesagt werden   
Also ich würd Oomph nicht zu Goth einordnen, denn sie haben wenig gemeinsam mit z.B. Within Temptation, für mich ist Ooomph einfach ein Zwischending aus Die Krupps und Rammstein  

MFG Eminem


----------



## MrBlackSun (19. Februar 2004)

*Geschichte des BlackMetals*



> _Original geschrieben von Scalé _
> *Also könnte man es so sagen:
> 
> Death: "I cut your Eier ab and eat your Augäpfel"
> ...



Also diese Definition is ja voll der ! *HASS*
Mal davon abgesehen das Black und Death Metal ziemlich oft ähnliche Texte haben weil sie ja mehr oder weniger den gleichen Ursprung haben, Black Metal beschäftig sich auch sehr viel mit Tod, der Hölle, dem Schänden von Frauen usw... (zu der sache mit den Frauen, zieht euch mal Belphegor rein, das Intro zum Album Lucifer Incestus)  
Aber mal zur Geschichte des BlackMetals:
Die Band Venom hat mal ein Album BlackMetal rausgebracht, seit dem heißt die Richtung BlackMetal, obwohl aus heutiger Sicht dieses Venom Album von den Instrumenten her eher TrashMetal is....

Aber für Leute die noch weitere Black/Death Metal Bands suchen:
Belphegor
Dark Throne
Emperor
Immortal


Und bitte In Flames ist doch kein echter Black Metal! Man die singen noch deutlich und growlen net!
Greetz
MrBlackSun


----------



## DyingAngel (12. März 2004)

Das ist auch Geschmackssache was ihr hier sagt!
Manowar ging mir früher schon ab und heute genauso.
Warum findet ihr das Warriors of the World Album mies?
Ich persönlich finds mit Kings of Metal und Hail to England 
eines der besten Alben. Songs davon wie Call to Arms,
American Trilogy und natürlich Warriors of the World sind so 
die geilsten lieder vom WotW Album.

Running Wild dagegen machen guten HardRock, hören sich
aber so ziemlich alle Songs sehr ähnlich an.

Ganz davon abgesehen dass die ganzen Black/Death-Metal
Bands mir nicht abgehen (Cradle, Children of Bodom und
In Flames ausgeschlossen)!


An alle Metal-Freaks darf ich noch ein Tip abgeben:

www.metal-forum 

Geiles Board was Metal angeht...
Und immer dran denken, jeder hat en anderen Geschmack


----------



## Iskariot (10. April 2005)

Philipp Kuhlemann
Finntroll ist keine Black Metal
Finntroll ist ein kombination mit Death Metal und Folk Metal
das ist ganz nicht das selbest
ich glaube das sie weisst was folk ist?  
please excuse me for my bad german language
i'm just a little dutch boy


----------



## Sinac (10. April 2005)

Hui, warum seh ich den Thread jetzt erst?

Also ich kann das alles auch kaum auseinander halten um ehrlich zu sein =)
Aber um nochmal Darios Beispiel mit Cralde, Dimmu etc. aufzugreifen:
Viele von denen haben vielleicht früher mal Balc-Metal gemacht, aber das was Cradle of Filth letzten Monat im Docks in Hamburg gezeigt haben war bestimmt kein Black-Metal mehr. Eher Gothic-Metal oder sowas. Also ich finde die neuen Albem auch echt geil, aber Black Metal ists nicht wenn du mich fragst. Dimmu Borgir fast das selbe. Children of Bodom ok, die gehen echt noch hart ab, letzte Jahr in Wacken waren die auch richtig gut. In Flames sind auch ziemlich ruhig geworden.

Aber wie gesagt, was es nun genau ist interessiert mich persönlich recht wenig, hauptsache es klingt gut... und ist BÖSE \m/

Das mit dem grunzen etc. passt ganz gut so richtung Mayhem, Marduk oder den anfängen von Immortal (spielen die noch zusammen), aber das geschulte Ohr hört auch da den text und die Melodie raus 

Greetz...
Sinac
\m/


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Auch wenn ich jetzt Gefahr laufe hier uebelst geflamet zu werden will ich, als Raver, mal was zum Thema gegrunze sagen.
Ich find irgendwie, dass sich das oft anhoert als wuerden die sich das Mikro bis zum Kehlkopf in's Gesicht stecken und dann versuchen zu singen. 
Metal ist wirklich nicht so ganz meine Richtung, mal von ein/zwei Ausnahmen abgesehen. Black Sabbath find ich eigentlich nicht schlecht, obwohl ich da nichtmal sicher bin ob das nicht doch schon eher in die Rock-Ecke gehoert.


----------



## Sinac (10. April 2005)

Ja, wie schon gesagt für Leute die das nicht gewohnt sind klingt das wohl echt pervers, früher hab ich mich auch nur gefragt wie man sowas hören kann bzw. hatte das Gefühl es klingt alles gleich.
Aber Techno/Rave/Trance was auch immer kann ich zum Beispiel überhaupt garnichts abgewinnen, alleine schon weil es einfach nichts mit Gesagt oder Instrumenten zu tun hat, es ist für mich im Prinzip keine Musik und hat auch nichts künstlerisches, weil jeder Honk sich an sein Cubase setzen und sowas zaubern kann. Außerdem fehlt der Inhat, mehr als ein zwei Sätze die ständig loopen is da ja meistens nicht 

Hoffe das kommt nicht geflamt rüber, ist nur meine Meinung.

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu anderen deutschen Bands aus dieser Richtung? Also meinetwegen Camulos oder Eisregen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Nein Sinac, das kam nicht geflamet rueber. Sondern wie ein Beitrag zu einer anstaendigen Diskussion.
Naja, die Spielrichtungen des Techno die ich so hoere kommen meist ganz ohne Worte aus, obwohl es Ausnahmen gibt. Jaja, es gibt ja immer Ausnahmen 
Zum Teil sind die "Texte" auch schonmal ein wenig witzig. Zum Beispiel die Vocals von Dan Maxam's "In's Blaue" oder von New Sonic "Blaue Loewen" sind irgendwie lustig.
Natuerlich ist die Musik elektronisch und nicht mit irgendwelchen Instrumenten erstellt, obwohl in seltenen Faellen auch schonmal echte Instrumente hinzugenommen werden.
Und es kann sich natuerlich auch jeder Honk mit Cubase hinsetzen, jedoch kommt dabei in der Regel was ziemlich langweiliges bei rum und einen vernuenftigen Techno-Track zu basteln ist auch schon etwas schwieriger als einfach nur doof ein paar Loops zusammenzustueckeln.
Ich persoenlich mach ja nicht so viel in Sachen Production, sondern geh lieber Feiern und hab, back in Germany, 'n bissl selbst die Platten gedreht. Im kleinen Rahmen mit Kollegen sei angemerkt, nicht auf grossen Parties.
Wenn ich denn mal "Musik mache" hab ich hier mein "Schaetzchen"  Die gute, alte Roland MC-303 mit der man schoene Acid- und Electro-Tracks zusammenschrauben kann.
Als naechstes wollte ich mal was in Richtung Kraftwerk probieren. 



			
				Kraftwerk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin der Musikant mit Taschenrechner in der Hand.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (14. April 2005)

Morduk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Death Metal ist vor allem mal Geknüppel: Harte, rifflastige Gitarrenstimmen, harte, aber auch gerne mal langsame Drums. Den Gesang nennt man growlen (richtig, mann!), im besten Fall auch Screech & Growl - Hohes Gekreische im Wechsel mit tiefen Grunzern.
> Man kann beide Richtungen schnell verwechseln, *[...]*


LOL
Das ist keine Musik! Das ist akustische Körperverletzung! Nur Töne!

Wem's gefällt...


----------



## Sinac (14. April 2005)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LOL
> Das ist keine Musik! Das ist akustische Körperverletzung! Nur Töne!
> 
> Wem's gefällt...



Gut, das war geflamt und völlig unnötig!
Wir leben hier ja in einem freien Land, das bedeutet jeder KANN zu jedem Thema seine Meinung äußern! Die Betonung liegt auf KANN und nicht MUSS, soll heißen:
WENN MAN SO WIE DU KEINE AHNUNG HAT DARF MAN AUCH MAL DIE KLAPPE HALTEN!

Und außerdem:
Musik besteht immer nur aus Tönen.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (14. April 2005)

> Gut, das war geflamt und völlig unnötig!


Ich weiss. 


> Wir leben hier ja in einem freien Land, das bedeutet jeder KANN zu jedem Thema seine Meinung äußern! Die Betonung liegt auf KANN und nicht MUSS, soll heißen:
> WENN MAN SO WIE DU KEINE AHNUNG HAT DARF MAN AUCH MAL DIE KLAPPE HALTEN!


Uhh, Weiche...! Wo ist mein Weihwasser... 
Was heisst hier keine Ahnung? Ich weiss sehr genau wovon ich rede. War selber mal schwarz. Klaro


> Und außerdem:
> Musik besteht immer nur aus Tönen.


Genau. Manchmal machen die in ihrer Reihenfolge sogar Sinn!
In den seltensten fällen hört man auch vielleicht mal eine Melodie... 

<FlameMode OFF> ;-]  ;-)


----------



## Sinac (14. April 2005)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss.


Dann las es in Zukunft.



			
				cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Uhh, Weiche...! Wo ist mein Weihwasser...
> Was heisst hier keine Ahnung? Ich weiss sehr genau wovon ich rede. War selber mal schwarz. Klaro


Wie alt bist du? 12?


			
				cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau. Manchmal machen die in ihrer Reihenfolge sogar Sinn!
> In den seltensten fällen hört man auch vielleicht mal eine Melodie...


Das ist wieder Geschmackssache.



			
				cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <FlameMode OFF> ;-]  ;-)


Ist wohl auch besser so.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (14. April 2005)

> Wie alt bist du? 12?


Wenn Du's nicht glaubst. Ich muss Dich ja nicht davon überzeugen. Übelege Dir bitte vorher wie Du anfänglich argumentiert hast. Tsss


> Das ist wieder Geschmackssache.


Du argumentierst in meine Richtung. Komisch 


> Ist wohl auch besser so.


Ich weiss


----------



## Sinac (14. April 2005)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was du fürn Blödsinn redest aber wenn du meinst, bitte.
Halt dich aus dem Thread raus oder trag was vernünftiges dazu bei, das gilt übrigens für alle Threads. Das Thema war nämlich nicht "Wer findet Metal gut und wer nicht" oder sowas.


----------

